# قبل البدء بمشروعي: ماهو العمر الافتراضي لخلية الطاقة الشمسية والكفاءة



## ngs_t (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اود ان ابداء بمشروع صغير مستخدماً الطاقة الشمسية ولاكن هناك بعض من الاسئلة تخص جدوى المشروع:
1- العمر الافتراضي للخلية الشمسية ؟ ما اريد اجابه مطاطية مثل يعتمد على ما ادري ايش اللي اريده امثلة مثل الخلية الشمسية من انتاج شركة كذا موجود في المواصفات ان العمر الافتراضي لها هو كذا.

2-هل كفاءة الخلية الشمسية تقل مع مرور الزمن على استخدامها ؟ مثلا هل في اول سنة تعطيني 10 واط وفي السنة التالية 8 واط وفي السنة الثالثة 5 واط ... أم انها ثابتة على مر سنوات الاستخدام وياليت اللي عنده تفاصيل لهذه النقطة يوضحها يعني هل فيه معادلة تحسب النقص في الكفاء بالنسبة للزمن .

وشكراً مسبقاً للجميع ...


----------



## صناعة المعمار (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ngs_t اهلا بك أخي ....... كلامك يدل على انك عصبي شوي شوي علينا :80: 

العمر الافتراضي للخلية الشمسية يزيد على 20 عاما

والكفاءة تقريبا 17-20 % الا أنها في السنوات الأخيرة وصلت الا 32% و يعتقد العلماء انها ستصل الى 40 % وهناك امر مهم للحفاظ على كفاءتها وهو التنظيف المستمر خاصة من الغبار


مواضيع سابقة تفيدك لاستفساراتك الحالية والمستقبلية:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21898

دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم 3 أساسيات الخلايا الشمسية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20969

دورة الطاقة المتجددة درس رقم (4) تابع الخلايا الشمسية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=22112

مواقع في الطاقة المتجددة_يفضل عربية 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=21147


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أزيد تعليق على كلام أختي صناعة المعمار

أن عمر الخلية 30سنة تقريبا

وكفاءتها تبقى ممتازة حتى 20 سنة وبعدها تضعف

هذا من التجربة


----------



## ngs_t (15 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين يا اخواني على الردود الجميلة 

وكلامكم شجعني صراحة يعني الشخص ما يحتاج يبدل الخلية الشمسية اذا استخدامها الا مرتين او ثلاثة خلال عمره اذا كان راح يعيش ستين سنة.

طبعاً هذا اذا كانت كفاءتها على نفس الوتيرة (( طيب ليش الاقمار الصناعية عمرها الافتراضي لا يتجاوز العشر سنوات ام الحديثة فلا تتجاوز الخمسة عشر عاماً مع انها تعتمد على الخلايا الشمسية ام ان سبب انتهاء العمر الافتراضي لها وهو المعدات الاخرى غير الخلاياء الشمسية))

سراحة غير مقتنع ان العمر الافتراضي للخلاياء الشمسية الموجودة في السوق هو 30 سنة او عشرين سنة هذا اذا اعتبرنا ان الاقمار الصناعية هاي تكنولوجي وان الخلاياء المستخدمة فيها غير موجود في الاسواق ومع هذا لاتعيش اكثر من خمسة عشر عاما فما بالك بالاخرى.

واسف اذا كان احد شعر ان سؤالي فيه عصبية شوي.


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2008)

السؤال مازال قائماً

هل يتم ذكر العمر الافتراضي في مواصفات الخلية الشمسية عند شرائها

هل الكفاءة ثابته ام تناقصية وهل فيه معادلة رياضية لحسابها.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2008)

مفهوم العمر الافتراضي بداً منذ التصاميم الأولية وبدء إنتاج الخلايا بالشكل التجاري ، وهو يصل إلى 25 سنة في المتوسط العام . وهذا يعني أن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذا المنتج ستكون مقبولة ....
إن هذه الخلايا لا تكون مستقرة تماماً لحظة إنتاجها ، وعندما تستقر تتناقص الاستطاعة الاسمية ... وعلى حد علمي ليس هناك منحن أو معادلة تعبر عن هذا التناقص لأنه سيستقر عند قيمة أخرى أقل بـ 10% كحد أقصى من القيمة الاسمية وهذا ما قاله لي أحد الفنيين في بعض الشركات المصنعة ...
كما أن الأقمار الصناعية تفقد فعاليتها هي .......... وليس الخلايا الشمسيةالتي تزودها بالطاقة ..


----------



## ngs_t (10 يناير 2008)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> مفهوم العمر الافتراضي بداً منذ التصاميم الأولية وبدء إنتاج الخلايا بالشكل التجاري ، وهو يصل إلى 25 سنة في المتوسط العام . وهذا يعني أن الجدوى الاقتصادية لهذا المنتج ستكون مقبولة ....
> إن هذه الخلايا لا تكون مستقرة تماماً لحظة إنتاجها ، وعندما تستقر تتناقص الاستطاعة الاسمية ... وعلى حد علمي ليس هناك منحن أو معادلة تعبر عن هذا التناقص لأنه سيستقر عند قيمة أخرى أقل بـ 10% كحد أقصى من القيمة الاسمية وهذا ما قاله لي أحد الفنيين في بعض الشركات المصنعة ...
> كما أن الأقمار الصناعية تفقد فعاليتها هي .......... وليس الخلايا الشمسيةالتي تزودها بالطاقة ..


يعطيك العافية على هذا التوضيح


----------



## اسم مستعار (21 يناير 2008)

صناعة المعمار قال:


> وهناك امر مهم للحفاظ على كفاءتها وهو التنظيف المستمر خاصة من الغبار


 
في المناطق الصحراويه يزداد الغبار بكثره ومسألة تنظيف المستمر ستكون كلفة اضافيه في هذه الحاله 

فهل ظهرت تقنيات خاصه بالخلايا الشمسيه لحل هذه المشكله ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2008)

لا يوجد تقنية لمنع تراكم الغبار على أي شيء حتى الآن .................
فإذا وجدت ، فهذا سبق علمي ....


----------



## مستقبل الهندسه 1 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخي عل هذا المجهود الجبار 
لاكنني يا اخي اتمنى من الله ثم من سعادتك مساعدتي 
انني لا اجيد البحث في المنتدى 
لذلك اتمنى من حضرتك ان تقدم لي شرح كامل ومفصل عن الخلاياء الشمسيه 
(كيفية استخدامها _كيفية حفط الطاقه الناتجه من الخليه وتحويلها الى طاقه كهربائيه _كيفية تصنيعها محليا ان امكن ) وشكرا لك


----------

